# طلاء نانو يولد الكهرباء



## محمد طارق محمد (19 مارس 2012)

ابتكر باحثون من جامعة "نوتردام" الأمريكية طلاءا جديدا يتميز بقدرته على توليد الطاقة الكهربائية من أشعة الشمس ليحل بذلك محل الخلايا الشمسية التقليدية ويمكن استخدامه على أى سطح للحصول على الكهرباء بعد طلائه بطبقة واحدة من الطلاء المبتكر. وأكد البروفيسور براشانت كامات المشرف على فريق البحث - فى تصريح على شبكة الانترنت - أن الطلاء الشمسي يتفوق على الخلايا الشمسية من الناحية الإقتصادية إذ يتميز برخص ثمنه مقارنة باللوحات الشمسية التي تعتبر أحد الحلول المقترحة لأزمة الطاقة المرتقبة ولكن ارتفاع سعرها يمثل العقبة التى تحد من انتشارها. وأعرب عن أمله فى أن يتم فى المستقبل رفع كفاءة هذا الطلاء الشمسي الجديد ليتوافق مع متطلبات الطاقة مستقبلا. ويتميز الطلاء الجديد القادر على توليد الطاقة الكهربائية بأنه لا يحتاج إلى أى معدات خاصة لدهانه على الأسطح مما يجعله سهلا فى طلاء جدران المنازل من الخارج لتمد الأجهزة والمعدات الكهربائية داخل المنزل بالطاقة اللازمة لتشغيلها. وتعتمد فكرة الطلاء على الاستفادة بجسيمات "النانو" شبه الموصلة للكهرباء والمعروفة "بنقاط الكم" فى توليد الكهرباء من خلال قدرتها على امتصاص أشعة الشمس وتحويلها لطاقة كهربائية ويتم مزج تلك الجسيمات بالأصباغ التقليدية لتعطى فى النهاية شكل الطلاء المتعارف عليه.

منقول من الموقع الالكتروني


http://www.egyptions.net/Ar_News_Home.aspx?NewsType_ID=3

محمد طارق محمد


----------



## jomma (30 مارس 2012)

الموضوع مهم ويحتاج إلى المتابعة والمزيد من النقاش، بارك الله فيك.


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (21 يونيو 2012)

برز دور النانو في الصناعة وفي مجالات أخرى عديدة.
اتمنى ان يكون للمسلمين دور في هذا التطور.


----------



## ahmad-11 (10 أغسطس 2012)

معلومة جديه ورائعه


----------

